# honda gen no auto throttle



## bighunny (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a Honda em6500sx generator the auto idle or throttle switch stopped working for some reason ! the gen works great I can operate a skill saw as is no problem but if I hook up a grinder at the same time voltage drops . If I speed up the gen by pulling on the gov rod every thing works good ! voltage is 121 to 124 volts until I let go then voltage drops again . I checked voltage at the auto switch there is no voltage coming to it . Anyone have any idea what might have gone wrong ? Thanks Glen


----------

